# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/

## Unregistered

ПРИВЕТ КАК СПРЯГАТ ЭТИ ГЛАГОЛИ
ВЗЯТЬ ПРОСНУТЬСЯ ПРОСЫПАТЬСЯ ВОЙТИ ВЫЙТИ НАЙТИ 
ПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ СУШИТЬ ПРОЛИТЬ КИПЕТЬ ПЕЧЬСЯ ЕСТЬ 
ПОЧИСТИТЬ

----------


## Crocodile

A good resource for such things is Викисловарь  
You enter a verb you need such as "ВЗЯТЬ" and get the following:  
Does it help?

----------

